# remove wheel cylinder 68 69 GTO / Lemans



## shimelhoch (Dec 9, 2009)

Could use some advice on removing the front wheel cylinder on a 69 Lemans. I was able to loosen the brake line (7/16 wrench) but the two 7/16 bolts that hold the wheel cylinder in place are really hard to get to. I can not fit a socket back there and I am having a hard time even fitting a wrench over either bolt as the area is so tight. Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Use a good quality box-end wrench that fits snugly - also apply a penetrant under the bolt heads, like PBlaster or somesuch. It's a little counter-intuitive, but sometimes it helps to break the bolts loose if you first tighten them just a tiny bit. The goal is to get them where you can wiggle them back and forth, just a small amount. This helps break the corrosion loose. Just be really careful, make sure you're actually moving the bolt and not just twisting the head - so you don't twist them off --- although, if you DO twist them off it's not the end of the world. You'll still be able to get the cylinders out and I'm assuming you plan to replace them anyway, so it'd be no huge loss. Sometimes applying some heat (like from a propane torch) can help, but be careful there too and also aware of what's around you. Fire bad... :mad2::crazy:


Bear


----------

